# The Great Australian Hop Survey



## samwakeling (4/4/15)

Hi all, 

When I was researching what hops to buy last season one of the pieces of information which lacked massively was what varieties are best for what regions! I thought I would throw up and survey and collate some data on the subject to give back to the hop growing community. 

The survey is extremely quick and if you know your harvest weights it will take you maximum 2 minutes to fill out. 

Hopefully the results should be able to guide home brewers in deciding what varieties are best for their region... Without having to relocate to Victoria to get a better harvest! It also throws in some other variables to see what difference they make. 

Here is the link: http://goo.gl/forms/TPc8FTfTe3

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## DU99 (4/4/15)

The survey can have about half those hop variety's taken off,rhizomes not available in australia.you could add victoria hops also which i have


----------



## samwakeling (4/4/15)

Yea, if you have a list of rhizomes only available in Aus, send it my way and I'll update it!


----------



## DU99 (4/4/15)

amarillo/citra you will not see here unless some has stolen one from the states
http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/hop-rhizomes


----------



## samwakeling (4/4/15)

Yea, the issue is that I am better off with a comprehensive list which has extra varieties, than a list which is missing many varieties .. I mean the list on that website doesn't even have cascade... I will add Victoria hops in. Thanks for the feedback though, this kind of survey might help with collating a reasonably complete list of what is available in Australia depending on how many responses I get.


----------



## mckenry (4/4/15)

Dont know if its included or not, but heaps of Australian homebrewers seem to grow Chinook, even though its not grown here commercially. WTF?
I've raised this before and only had people guessing why it is, but there was no good answer. Here


----------

